# Uk Motorway service areas



## 93902 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,
I must confess to be a bit red faced asking this but.... Can you stay overnight at motorway services, ie with the Lorrys?
If so do all allow this?
 Phil


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

yes, but they charge for it (quite alot)


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phil

I've seen a list somewhere of those that allow it, maybe on this site, or probably on this site.

We have done it a couple of times, on the long drive down from the Scottish ferry back to Leicester on the m6. There was a sign saying if you stop for more than a certian amount of time, it was 10 or 12 quid, but you got a free breakfast thrown in, or a bit of breakfast anyway. And if you didn't pay it was a hefty fine.

So i hurried into the cafe to get a ticket, and the guys in the cafe told me not to bother, and to pay in the morning. So i did, i felt a bit ripped off, as its noisy and dirty, and the bit of breakfast wasn't up to much.

as far as i remember, you didn't need to display the ticket, which was good, as i didn't get one until after we'd camped, so i can't see that there are many checks put into place to see if you have your parking and breakfast ticket. 

The next time i didn't pay   

Perhaps its in place to stop travellers stopping for days - the breakfast obviously keeps them away 

Dave


----------



## 88808 (May 9, 2005)

I've stopped over night at motorway services stations, best just pay, then you can relax, nothing worse than getting some strange bloke banging on the side of the bus in the middle of the night after money.

It's sometimes worth coming off the motorway and finding a layby off the motorway. Safest to stop where the trucks stop for their overnights.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phil

Yes you can, it is free for the first 2 hours and then I think it is £5, but it is a couple of years since I actually stopped on one.

No doubt someone on here will know a more recent figure. The other point is they do say you cannot use gas.

I must admit to ignoring this at times, as long as we are a long way from the filling stations, Duncan says he doesn't understand why, and he moved oil around the world for a living, so if he reckoned it was OK, I listened to him - well one is supposed to listen to your husband aren't you '-) (Only sometimes though when it suits me)

 

Carol


----------



## rodders (May 1, 2005)

Hi Phil,
Last year returning from spain we arrived Dover just after midnight the first Service area on sorry cant remember the name, it has a section marked out for caravans and motor homes.
We stopped overnight cost £7.00. It was quiet until about 7 in the morning when 2 men and women who had been sleeping in a Croatian registered car cranked up the radio, some people left when it was apparent the would not listen to polite requests to keep the noise down. Complaints to the service staff fell on deaf ears.
For me it proved convenient and easy, it was however tight for space.
A lot of service areas provide this service it is down to space, you must ask staff on the checkouts. Ensure you take sensible security precautions.

Rodders


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Overnight Stops*

hi

On a few of the services M6, M74, no parking over 2 hours, £60 fine, or use the lorry park for a fee, 3 times last year into the services ask of a place to stop overnight, twice told to park in hotel car park, (Travel Lodge!) this was good as there was a camera overlooking the car park, the other time told to use the lay-by 1 mile up a side road, 5-6 small lorries in it, M25 on one occasion told to use lorry park, but be away by 0800 as the yard staff start then,

Have fun


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

don't do it. they are all, except teebay, dirty & noisey. 

what are you paying for :?: 

i wouldn't pay that much to stay on a site :!: :!:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Some of the newer services are OK to stay on, with 2 hours free but then a charge £6 applies (as far as I can remember) for 24 hours.
It is more for a commercial, so make sure you pay for a private vehicle.

We have used them for an overnight stop from around 23.00 to 08.00 when we continue on our journey. In this case, a proper site is not practical, and we can relax more than if in a lay-by.
Off-season they are OK to use, but in the summer can be busy

We look for the quietest part of the services - often by the picnic areas, and have never been moved or disturbed.
An advantage is that they are patrolled, and often have security cameras in use, and of course you are right on the motorway to continue the journey.

Generally, if you don't like the look of the place - move on to the next one.


----------



## 93902 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone. This site rocks
Phil


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I have used several, the best was Stafford northbound where the lorry/caravan bit was almost deserted but remote from the main site and I didn't feel safe on my own. The helpful man in the kiosk suggested I moved into the main car park close to his hut, and to park along side the verge ie go across-ways several spaces. It was not busy. Then, when I couldn't get the ticket machine to take my money, he said... never mind - have it on us! Then he made a note in his handover book to make sure the next patrol didn't knock on my door.  
Because my gas compartment was between the van and the hedge, no-one saw me switch on the gas 8O ... bliss!

They are not all this good though.....


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have stayed on a few, when I wanted to be close to somewhere for an early start. The charge has been £6, having told the cashier it was taxed PLG. That didn't include a meal - I think you can pay extra for that but I took my own. It saves having to go off the road to find a site, especially when you don't have a navigator.
I have never found them dirty, and only once a bit noisy when I arrived at the same time as a football coach, but it had left by the time I had got myself sorted out anyway.
Andrea.


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

*Motorway Service areas*

Well all I can say, and I accept that this does not go with the thread, but when I tried to use the Motorway Services across from the A1 to Preston and I stopped at three each way, they were dirty, the disabled loo's were an extraordinary long way away. They were expensive, and I vowed never to stop there again. Give me the Caravan Club site every time, for a tenner you know what you will get, and at least its clean.


----------



## 93902 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barty
Although I aggree with you, the reason for my question is because lots of sites close in the winter and we tend to arrive late. Not all have late arrivals and sometimes all I need is a safe place to sleep.
I would rathe park in a motorway lorry park and pay a few pounds, than a layby if someone is going to move me on.
Regards Phil


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I stopped Southbound at Frankly a few weeks ago, several degrees below freezing, arrived after midnight, parked between two big trucks and gone shortly after 6.00, I wasn't bothered by anyone and didn't see any sign telling me not to.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

We have stopped in a few (but unable to remember their names) on various motorways in UK & Europe
Pull in and have a kip, then to to the caff for the loo - when we return to the van we open the flask & possibly a sandwich then move on

We usually stop amongst the trucks 

Nobody seems to bother & never asked for money or moved on

Dont make it look as though you are camping
The truickers seem to pull in & pull the curtains round the cab. then after using the loo, &/or in some cases a shower (for which they pay) they move on


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Lets all remember these may be money-making enterprises for the concessionaires, but they're paid for by our road tax and are there because motorways need rest areas. When it says "Take a Break" it doesn't mean "anyone except Motorhome drivers"

OK so don't cook a three course meal and sleep for eight hours, but sleep for four and move 25 miles to the next one and have a second kip.

Lets not feel guilty about it or question our right to do it.


----------

